# Some new 2013 babies



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

I just wanted to post some new 2013 baby pictures. Funny thing while taking a picture of one of the squabs I noticed something new in the nest. I can not see into the nest so I didn't noticed till I looked at the picture. LOL


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

Aww theyre adorable. Lol did the older squab come by to visit? Haha.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Actually he is still on the nest. Mommy sits on the eggs and he snuggles mommy. Got imagine they will kick him out next week some time


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

The baby with a crest is cute .....what is the breed ?


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

The older ones are Crested rollers. Some of the babies are fantail roller crosses. I love the colors I am getting out of them. Here is an example of some older ones I have.


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

Very nice


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

tjc1 said:


> I just wanted to post some new 2013 baby pictures. Funny thing while taking a picture of one of the squabs I noticed something new in the nest. I can not see into the nest so I didn't noticed till I looked at the picture. LOL


They are so adorable.


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

tjc1 said:


> The older ones are Crested rollers. Some of the babies are fantail roller crosses. I love the colors I am getting out of them. Here is an example of some older ones I have.


Thats a cool color. Looks like a hawk its friggin clean. My first eggs ever hatched today. Tjc would you mind if I posted pics of them on your thread since thw topic is the same? Wanted to ask your permission first.. 
I want rollers so bad. Its just impossible at my location. Wires hawks highhouses very tall trees and all in a very close proximity. Cant risk them catching velocity and slamming into something.eventually, if I do I want one like that ^. How old is that squab around the eggs?


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Thank you for posting new pictures.You have such nice birds.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you all. Yes please do post your pictures. The squab is about three weeks old. The one that looks like a hawk has a brother with very similar marking except he has white in his tail. They have such great colors, I also like the whites with brown and gray rollers I have been getting. Those 2 brown ones are crested rollers and should have some quality markings. I will keep trying to get some pictures as they get older. Tomorrow and Sunday its going to be in the high forties so its going to be great days to clean the loft thoroughly so I should be able to get great pictures.


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

tjc1 said:


> Thank you all. Yes please do post your pictures. The squab is about three weeks old. The one that looks like a hawk has a brother with very similar marking except he has white in his tail. They have such great colors, I also like the whites with brown and gray rollers I have been getting. Those 2 brown ones are crested rollers and should have some quality markings. I will keep trying to get some pictures as they get older. Tomorrow and Sunday its going to be in the high forties so its going to be great days to clean the loft thoroughly so I should be able to get great pictures.


Thanks!
Please keep posting pics they look just awesome.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

How often do you clean your loft? I have warm enough weather that I clean mine alot.My birds seem to enjoy the extra time I spend with them while cleaning.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

i scrape it down everyday. but i have not scrubbed it down since the real cold moved in. All the nesting bowls could use a good scrubbing. I also scrub down the food and water dishes everyday.


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

Here is a picture and a video of the new 2013 babies!
sorry thats all i can get right now dont like bugging the mama and her chil'lin
http://youtu.be/AEMFlZb-Ffs


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Tjc1-
Did not get a chance to respond to your other message yet.......but you got a nice crop of babies there!! Of course I am partial to the almond, LOL! They all have interesting and beautiful colors.
Kingdizon- That is awesome......they hatched about the same time and one of each sex. Will be interesting to see what they look like!


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

Woodnative said:


> Tjc1-
> Did not get a chance to respond to your other message yet.......but you got a nice crop of babies there!! Of course I am partial to the almond, LOL! They all have interesting and beautiful colors.
> Kingdizon- That is awesome......they hatched about the same time and one of each sex. Will be interesting to see what they look like!


Yup.hatched the same day actually. Can't wait to see what theyll look like Heres another one








i can already tell the sexes. the girl is in the front,the boy is in the back


----------



## Roller lover (Dec 27, 2012)

How would you know the sexes at such young?


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

Roller lover said:


> How would you know the sexes at such young?


Lol lucked into that really. The mother is an almond. So her gene is sex linked which means she will only pass the almond gene to her sons, and only her sons. Almonds are born with very little down(lil yellow hairs).the almost look naked. If you see the daughter is covered in down, while the son looks like he almost has none


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)




----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Couple more and one real friendly baby wanted to be on my shoulder


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

Theyre getting big now. All of their feathers are coming in. How old are they now? That could be your shoulder bird. Haha


----------



## akbird (Apr 29, 2010)

*A couple "special" guys*

Here are a few of my "special" guys. Two are crested homers, the other is a feather-foot grizzle homer out of imports:


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

The one on my shoulder is about 1 month old. The others are about 20 days old. I have 5 in the nest still they need about 10 more days. I also have 2 more eggs that are about 10 days old


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

tjc1 said:


> The one on my shoulder is about 1 month old. The others are about 20 days old. I have 5 in the nest still they need about 10 more days. I also have 2 more eggs that are about 10 days old


Sounds like u did good this year. Keep posting as the others grow too!


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

I will get some more pictures tomorrow hopefully. I am doing pretty well with my babies its really about the quality of colors I am getting out of them. I really cant wait to show them at the county fair this year. Especially the whites with gray and brown mixed in. The only problem it looks like I will have to start selling some of my babies so I can start building a bigger loft. LOL


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

kingdizon those 2 little baby birds in your hand are so tiny.


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

nancybird said:


> kingdizon those 2 little baby birds in your hand are so tiny.


They aint tiny no more about the size of my palm now and lil feathers starting to show


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

tjc1 said:


> Couple more and one real friendly baby wanted to be on my shoulder


tjc1 .. It sure looks like you made a new friend there! They are so cute.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Nancybird he was so cute. I was trying to get a picture of him in my hand and he was not scared just didnt want to be in my hand so he climbed up my arm and perched right there and then was watching me.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Looks like a little turkey vulture with its baldish head. But some nice colors on this one


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Dont take my picture. This one is going to be a nice looking kite with some white in it wings


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

A few more. Hope you all enjoyed them


----------



## PigeonHandRearer (Sep 25, 2002)

aw, real cute....
concidering we all kinda posting pics of our babies can I too?


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Sure go for it. I love seeing me some baby pictures


----------



## Woody Pigeon (Feb 3, 2013)

awwwwwww

there so cute


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Looking good! I like the color of the vulture one too but the feather growth is unusual. No canker, yes? Real nice colors on them!


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

No canker hopefully. I use a round of treatment to all my babies before they are almost ready to leave the nest as getting kicked out can be stressful. So these guys are almost at the time of their of meds. I check them daily for anything just in case they get something before their dose. I think the weird way of growth has a little to do with the crest. Notice how the feathers on it's neck grow with a bend up. It makes them look a little bald


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Oh yeah s little mark on its wing is a little scratch it got. I treated with a little antibiotic and it healed all up


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

That little kite will make a good mate someday for one of those nice almonds!


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

tjc1 you are doing a great job!Such nice birds.


----------



## PigeonHandRearer (Sep 25, 2002)

how do u post on replies? I know how to on threads
sorry if this is off the topic but i want to post some pics of my babas


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

put them right on here or start a new thread and then post them


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

My tumbler squabs are a lil over a week old. Getting big


----------



## PigeonHandRearer (Sep 25, 2002)

I dont have any recent pics but I thought I would post these ones. (the babies are now adults) And the 2nd pic is their mum (Lavendar her partner is Basil ), who is my first pigeon.... who started my hobby


----------



## PigeonHandRearer (Sep 25, 2002)

sorry the pics are so big


----------



## TwinTurboPigeon (Jan 22, 2013)

PigeonHandRearer said:


> sorry the pics are so big


Haha. I always do that too! I hate resizing the pictures down..


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

I think this little one is going to have some real nice marking


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Another cutie


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Couple more that are just a hair older


----------



## kingdizon (Jan 14, 2013)

Aww man they look good! Very pretty. How old are they now?


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

looking GREAT!


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

The ones on their own are approx. are almost 2 months old. The ones that are almost ready to be on their own(the ones in my hand) are going to be 1 month old. I have 10 eggs in the nests now so next month I may have some crested rollers for sale. I dont know yet as I am getting some beauties. I want to see how the young birds fly this spring when the darn hawks go bye bye. I only have 31 birds right now.(still trying to get a good flock going) and I want to build another loft to separate some to get some interesting colors(white crested rollers and some real good almonds)


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

tjc1 they are very nice looking.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Went out this morning and found one of the babies has left the nest. Isn't it so funny that one day they are in the nest the next they are flying around with the rest of the pack. So I have 4 left on their nests getting ready to leave mommy and daddy. Time for the next batch to hatch. I will try to get some baby pictures this afternoon before they leave the nest.


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

Look forward to the pictures.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Here are some new pictures:

This one is a male








This one I think is a female








This one has not shown any particular actions to determine the sex


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

They are very nice looking birds.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you Nancybird here are some more

Here is the oldest about 10m days 








here is another about 7 days they look like twins almost but they are fro 2 different sets. The other egg didn't develope


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Here are two other sets first set is about 6 days old








second set is about 4 days old


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

These guys are strange triplets called white meows


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Here is a new one. I have to learn how to use my new phone and I will have more.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

That is certainly an unusual and beautiful one there!!! I like the black flecks....assuming he/she is some sort of almond? The base color looks more of a soft gray in this one. Very pretty. 

What is the story on the kittens above?


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Wood native, A couple of my kites and almonds have been throwing these beauitful white with black flecks or some light brown flecks. I have to get some better pictures today. The story with the kittens is our little white cat gave birth to these beautiful babies. They are about 6 weeks old now and have been reared by us because mom left one day to go to the potty and has never been back. But we have some real human friendly babies .


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Here is another, this one has some brown in it


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Here is a pair of fantail and crested roller xross. I really like the colors that came out. The first picture is a male








Here is the female


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Flashy looking birds!!


----------



## nancybird (Jan 30, 2011)

tjc1 said:


> Here is a pair of fantail and crested roller xross. I really like the colors that came out. The first picture is a male
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They sue are nice looking birds.


----------



## tjc1 (Aug 22, 2012)

Here are a couple more


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

tjc1 said:


> These guys are strange triplets called white meows


TOOOOO funny! A very rare breed I assume?


----------

